# [SOLVED]WICD and issues with D-bus???

## brent7890

SOLVED SEE BOTTOM

First and foremost I will express my gratitude to the gentoo team for making possible this wonderful distribution available and with support to help users when they arrive at trouble.

As my title sort of indicates, I am clueless to the issues and struggling  to access connectivity to the internet through WICD either wirelessly or wired.

Getting this far was rather difficult, and all of the steps I took I can hardly remember, but here I am, and at a problem that's taken me the longest. I do not seem to realize what the issue is, and it was only recently that I was able to emerge WICD successfully, I was having a problem with something about pybabel, it's not important any longer to get into.

I have tried wireless connectivity through network manager as well, and to no avail I must confess. In fact, the light to my wireless card is unresponsive entirely, at least with network manager I was able to get a scan of the networks in range, with WICD I get nothing. Now here's a debriefing on where I'm currently at:

I'm using ath5k wireless card correctly selected in the kernel and made. I compiled it as an asterisk, and as a module, either way, it seems to make little difference.

I've installed dhcp, wpa-supplicant, and WICD. WICD is set to load in rc-update at boot WITHOUT dhcpcd and wpa-supplicant. My output for ifconfig shows that I have many interfaces including eth0 and wlan0 to choose from, putting them up or down doesn't change anything. In the beginning I had wired connectivity, and now it has ceased to exist working.

I use x11 with KDE. When I startx and load into the gui, I get a message that says it couldn't connect to d-bus. I've seen similar messages before in distributions such as backtrack; usually it's not an issue. This time, I get more than just this simple message, here's the messages I get in order of sequence:

 *Quote:*   

> Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages.

 

then

 *Quote:*   

> The wicd daemon has shut down. The UI will not function properly until it is restarted.

 

So what? This doesn't tell us anything. Not sure how to access the wicd log, but I do know I have wicd-curses, running that through a konsole or terminal should give us more information. I did that, and this is what I get:

```
Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/wicd/curses/wicd-curses.py", line 1048, in <module>

      setup_dbus()

        File "/usr/share/wicd/curses/wicd-curses.py", line 1036, in setup_dbus

            dbus_ifaces = dbusmanager.get_dbus_ifaces()

              File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 36, in get_dbus_ifaces

                  return DBUS_MANAGER.get_dbus_ifaces()

                    File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 62, in get_dbus_ifaces

                        if not self._dbus_ifaces: connect_to_dbus()

                          File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 48, in connect_to_dbus

                              return DBUS_MANAGER.connect_to_dbus()

                                File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 79, in connect_to_dbus

                                    proxy_obj = self._bus.get_object("org.wicd.daemon", '/org/wicd/daemon')

                                      File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 241, in get_object

                                          follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)

                                            File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 248, in __init__

                                                self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

                                                  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 180, in activate_name_owner

                                                      self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

                                                        File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 278, in start_service_by_name

                                                            'su', (bus_name, flags)))

                                                              File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking

                                                                  message, timeout)

                                                                  dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
```

Apologies for the strange placement of codes, all I had at the time was copy and paste for vim. Since I can't access the internet through the computer in question, I have to resort to using this live cd and mounting the drives to access the files I copied and pasted the errors to. I would love to give more information on the issue if only I knew what information was relevant. If more is needed I will comply by providing it.

For now, I don't know what else to do. I've followed dozens of guides for any wired and wireless internet. I've rebuilt my kernel many times. I've emerged many packages time and again, nothing works! There's something I haven't tried, and I don't know what it is, any suggestions?

Thanks.

SOLVED:

You can see the other message on the second page for the solve. For some reason, this website will not let me post replies once in a while. Strangely, when I click post reply, it takes me to the gentoo forum screen. I will post a reply later, but for now, I just wanted to say the issue is solved with wireless. To get wireless working, I simply had to enable it in wicd's settings, which was making it use wlan0. That's it.

Thanks to you guys for sticking with me through the issue. With your help, I have seemed to solve it, and am now very happy with my gentoo instillation. I still have a long ways to go, but basic functionality indeed works, and I look forward to working with any of you in the future.

----------

## Hypnos

Easy things to try:

* Have wicd start at the default runlevel, not boot.

* Your wicd log is (probably) in /var/log/wicd.log -- what does it say?

Otherwise, let's make sure wireless networking works at all:

* If wireless works flawlessly from SysRescCd or some other Linux boot disk, then we know your card works properly with Linux.

* You should be able to connect to wireless from a text console with wpa_supplicant, using this guide.  Make sure you disable any network management services (NetworkManager, wicd, etc.) before trying this.

----------

## brent7890

Thanks for your response Hypnos, I look forward to working with you.

I am using the Live gentoo distribution, wireless works indeed. I have installed gentoo before, and have had wireless working in the past on this same system; I know it works.

As for the run level not being at /boot run level but instead default run level, I would like more info on that if you got any links. I'll google it and find the appropriate command. Finally, the most important piece of information,

Post of /var/log/wicd:

```
2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: ---------------------------

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: wicd initializing...

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: ---------------------------

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.1 755

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find backend in configuration, setting default external

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: setting backend to external

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: trying to load backend external

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: trying to load backend external

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find wireless_interface in configuration, setting default None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: setting wireless interface None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find wired_interface in configuration, setting default eth0

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: setting wired interface eth0

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find wpa_driver in configuration, setting default wext

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: setting wpa driver wext

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find always_show_wired_interface in configuration, setting default False

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find use_global_dns in configuration, setting default False

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: setting use global dns to False

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find global_dns_1 in configuration, setting default None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find global_dns_2 in configuration, setting default None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find global_dns_3 in configuration, setting default None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find global_dns_dom in configuration, setting default None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find global_search_dom in configuration, setting default None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: setting global dns

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: global dns servers are None None None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: domain is None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: search domain is None

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find auto_reconnect in configuration, setting default True

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find debug_mode in configuration, setting default False

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find wired_connect_mode in configuration, setting default 1

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find signal_display_type in configuration, setting default 0

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find should_verify_ap in configuration, setting default 1

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find dhcp_client in configuration, setting default 0

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2012/08/01 16:41:24 :: did not find link_detect_tool in configuration, setting default 0

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: did not find flush_tool in configuration, setting default 0

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: did not find sudo_app in configuration, setting default 0

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: did not find prefer_wired in configuration, setting default False

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: did not find show_never_connect in configuration, setting default True

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: Wireless configuration file not found, creating...

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: Wired configuration file not found, creating a default...

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: Creating wired profile for wired-default

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: dhclient.conf.template not found, copying...

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: Using wireless interface...

2012/08/01 16:41:25 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:39 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:40 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:54 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2012/08/01 16:41:55 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:55 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2012/08/01 16:41:55 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:41:55 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:05 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:06 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 16:44:11 :: Putting interface down

2012/08/01 16:44:11 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/08/01 16:44:11 :: Setting false IP...

2012/08/01 16:44:12 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/08/01 16:44:12 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/08/01 16:44:12 :: Putting interface up...

2012/08/01 16:44:14 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2012/08/01 16:44:14 :: dhcpcd[304]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2012/08/01 16:44:14 :: 

2012/08/01 16:44:14 :: 

2012/08/01 16:44:14 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/08/01 16:44:14 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/08/01 16:44:14 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/08/01 16:44:18 :: Putting interface down

2012/08/01 16:44:18 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/08/01 16:44:18 :: Setting false IP...

2012/08/01 16:44:18 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/08/01 16:44:18 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/08/01 16:44:18 :: Putting interface up...

2012/08/01 16:44:20 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2012/08/01 16:44:20 :: dhcpcd[342]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2012/08/01 16:44:20 :: 

2012/08/01 16:44:20 :: 

2012/08/01 16:44:20 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/08/01 16:44:20 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/08/01 16:44:21 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/08/01 16:44:47 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 16:44:48 :: Attempting to autoconnect with wired interface...

2012/08/01 16:44:48 :: Putting interface down

2012/08/01 16:44:48 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/08/01 16:44:48 :: Setting false IP...

2012/08/01 16:44:48 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/08/01 16:44:48 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/08/01 16:44:48 :: Putting interface up...

2012/08/01 16:44:50 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2012/08/01 16:44:50 :: dhcpcd[389]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2012/08/01 16:44:50 :: 

2012/08/01 16:44:50 :: 

2012/08/01 16:44:50 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/08/01 16:44:50 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/08/01 16:44:53 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/08/01 16:44:53 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/08/01 16:44:55 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: ---------------------------

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: wicd initializing...

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: ---------------------------

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.1 755

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: setting backend to external

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: trying to load backend external

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: trying to load backend external

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: setting wireless interface None

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: setting wired interface eth0

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: setting wpa driver wext

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: setting use global dns to False

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: setting global dns

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: global dns servers are None None None

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: domain is None

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: search domain is None

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: Wired configuration file found...

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: Using wireless interface...

2012/08/01 16:46:26 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2012/08/01 16:46:31 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 16:46:32 :: Attempting to autoconnect with wired interface...

2012/08/01 16:46:32 :: Putting interface down

2012/08/01 16:46:32 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/08/01 16:46:32 :: Setting false IP...

2012/08/01 16:46:33 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/08/01 16:46:33 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/08/01 16:46:33 :: Putting interface up...

2012/08/01 16:46:35 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2012/08/01 16:46:35 :: dhcpcd[1985]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2012/08/01 16:46:35 :: 

2012/08/01 16:46:35 :: 

2012/08/01 16:46:35 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/08/01 16:46:35 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/08/01 16:46:36 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/08/01 16:46:36 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/08/01 16:46:38 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/08/01 16:47:25 :: Putting interface down

2012/08/01 16:47:25 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/08/01 16:47:25 :: Setting false IP...

2012/08/01 16:47:25 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/08/01 16:47:25 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/08/01 16:47:25 :: Putting interface up...

2012/08/01 16:47:27 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2012/08/01 16:47:27 :: dhcpcd[2302]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2012/08/01 16:47:27 :: 

2012/08/01 16:47:27 :: 

2012/08/01 16:47:27 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/08/01 16:47:27 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/08/01 16:47:28 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/08/01 16:47:41 :: Trying to set invalid property (or property not permitted): enctype.

2012/08/01 16:47:41 :: Trying to set invalid property (or property not permitted): usedhcphostname.

2012/08/01 16:47:44 :: Putting interface down

2012/08/01 16:47:44 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/08/01 16:47:44 :: Setting false IP...

2012/08/01 16:47:45 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/08/01 16:47:45 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/08/01 16:47:45 :: Putting interface up...

2012/08/01 16:47:47 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2012/08/01 16:47:47 :: dhcpcd[2340]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2012/08/01 16:47:47 :: 

2012/08/01 16:47:47 :: 

2012/08/01 16:47:47 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/08/01 16:47:47 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/08/01 16:47:47 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/08/01 16:48:04 :: Trying to set invalid property (or property not permitted): enctype.

2012/08/01 16:48:04 :: Trying to set invalid property (or property not permitted): usedhcphostname.

2012/08/01 16:48:06 :: Putting interface down

2012/08/01 16:48:06 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/08/01 16:48:06 :: Setting false IP...

2012/08/01 16:48:07 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/08/01 16:48:07 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/08/01 16:48:07 :: Putting interface up...

2012/08/01 16:48:09 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2012/08/01 16:48:09 :: dhcpcd[2382]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2012/08/01 16:48:09 :: 

2012/08/01 16:48:09 :: 

2012/08/01 16:48:09 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/08/01 16:48:09 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/08/01 16:48:09 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/08/01 16:48:18 :: Trying to set invalid property (or property not permitted): enctype.

2012/08/01 16:48:18 :: Trying to set invalid property (or property not permitted): usedhcphostname.

2012/08/01 16:48:21 :: Putting interface down

2012/08/01 16:48:22 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/08/01 16:48:22 :: Setting false IP...

2012/08/01 16:48:22 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/08/01 16:48:22 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/08/01 16:48:22 :: Putting interface up...

2012/08/01 16:48:24 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2012/08/01 16:48:24 :: dhcpcd[2420]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2012/08/01 16:48:24 :: 

2012/08/01 16:48:24 :: 

2012/08/01 16:48:24 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/08/01 16:48:24 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/08/01 16:48:24 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/08/01 17:18:35 :: Running command ['/sbin/dhcpcd', '-k', 'eth0'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2012/08/01 17:18:36 :: Daemon going down, killing wicd-monitor...

2012/08/01 17:18:36 :: Removing PID file...

2012/08/01 17:18:36 :: Shutting down...

2012/08/01 17:18:36 :: Exception KeyError: KeyError(140653027546880,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib64/python2.7/threading.pyo'> ignored

2012/08/01 17:19:11 :: ---------------------------

2012/08/01 17:19:11 :: wicd initializing...

2012/08/01 17:19:11 :: ---------------------------

2012/08/01 17:19:11 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.1 755

2012/08/01 17:19:11 :: setting backend to external

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: trying to load backend external

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: trying to load backend external

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: setting wireless interface None

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: setting wired interface eth0

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: setting wpa driver wext

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: setting use global dns to False

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: setting global dns

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: global dns servers are None None None

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: domain is None

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: search domain is None

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: Wired configuration file found...

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: Using wireless interface...

2012/08/01 17:19:12 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2012/08/01 17:19:17 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:19:20 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/08/01 17:19:20 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/08/01 17:19:22 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:19:22 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/08/01 17:19:22 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/08/01 17:19:27 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:19:27 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/08/01 17:19:27 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/08/01 17:19:32 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:19:32 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/08/01 17:19:32 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/08/01 17:22:57 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:22:57 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/08/01 17:22:57 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/08/01 17:24:27 :: WARNING: Failed to find a valid dhcp client!

2012/08/01 17:39:13 :: ---------------------------

2012/08/01 17:39:13 :: wicd initializing...

2012/08/01 17:39:13 :: ---------------------------

2012/08/01 17:39:13 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.1 755

2012/08/01 17:39:13 :: setting backend to external

2012/08/01 17:39:13 :: trying to load backend external

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: trying to load backend external

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: setting wireless interface None

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: setting wired interface eth0

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: setting wpa driver wext

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: setting use global dns to False

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: setting global dns

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: global dns servers are None None None

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: domain is None

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: search domain is None

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: Wired configuration file found...

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: Using wireless interface...

2012/08/01 17:39:14 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2012/08/01 17:39:19 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:39:22 :: WARNING: Failed to find a valid dhcp client!

2012/08/01 17:39:24 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:39:24 :: WARNING: Failed to find a valid dhcp client!

2012/08/01 17:39:29 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:39:29 :: WARNING: Failed to find a valid dhcp client!

2012/08/01 17:39:34 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/08/01 17:39:34 :: WARNING: Failed to find a valid dhcp client!

2012/08/01 17:39:43 :: WARNING: Failed to find a valid dhcp client!

```

----------

## brent7890

It is strange because I do have dhcp emerged, and I do have wlan0 listed under my interfaces. It's hard to do anything because I have to chroot from live cd to do anything after I mount my drives, then I have to reboot and try it, and if it doesn't work, I have to once again come back to the live cd, I hope that doing it that way doesn't cause any discrepancies. I'll try again and compare the logs to see if it posts anything differently. Thanks again.

----------

## Hypnos

* Moving wicd from boot runlevel to default runlevel:

```
# rc-update del wicd boot

# rc-update add wicd default
```

More with "man rc-update" .

* The relevant line in the logfile seems to be:

```
2012/08/01 17:18:35 :: Running command ['/sbin/dhcpcd', '-k', 'eth0'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory 
```

Are you sure dhcp is installed?  Is installed with the "client" USE flag?

Even if dhcp is installed, you might try installing dhcpcd and see if wicd works then.

----------

## brent7890

I did all the things you have suggested and am now rebooting. I will post what happens and if a failure results, I will post the error log for wicd again. Thank you.

----------

## brent7890

Unfortunately, no go. Followed your directions and nothing has seemed to change. The output for /var/log/wicd is no different. Is there anything else you can think of? Perhaps it has to do with security? I really have no clue.

----------

## PabloEsc

Could you please post the content of 

```
/etc/wicd/wired-settings.conf
```

EDIT

Or counterpart in /etc/conf.d

----------

## brent7890

cat /etc/wicd/wired-settings.conf

```
[wired-default]

afterscript = None

use_static_dns = 0

dhcphostname = gentooten

beforescript = None

dns3 = None

postdisconnectscript = None

search_domain = None

dns1 = None

dns_domain = None

lastused = True

broadcast = None

default = 1

netmask = None

dns2 = None

usedhcphostname = 1

profilename = wired-default

predisconnectscript = None

ip = None

gateway = None

use_global_dns = 0

```

----------

## Hypnos

First of all, you should get manual networking working following the Gentoo networking guide so you don't have to keep rebooting.

Second, what behavior do you get from wicd when you're logged in as user, controlling it through the systray widget?

- Can it scan and see access points?

- When you try to connect, what precisely happens?

Third, does dmesg say anything interest?

----------

## brent7890

I cannot even open the interface. It prompts me for the password for root, and after that, it gives me the error. The most I can do is right click the bottom tray where it comes up with 3 things, one is "connect" which says "scanning", another is something for networking information, and finally, quit. Even wicd-curses doesn't even open, it lists an error message. As root user, however, it stays open in wicd-curses if I don't open kde, but then it only says "scanning". That's all. Thanks again.

----------

## PabloEsc

I'd check few things.

1. Sound silly but are you sure you have dbus running ?

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

2. Is your user in plugdev group ? if not

```
gpasswd -a USER_NAME plugdev
```

----------

## Hypnos

 *PabloEsc wrote:*   

> I'd check few things.
> 
> 1. Sound silly but are you sure you have dbus running ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You can also check if it's running with "ps awx | grep dbus" .  My output

```
102       2251  0.1  0.0  19908  1464 ?        Ss   Aug01   1:54 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

hypnos   6946  0.0  0.0   8228   808 pts/21   S+   15:59   0:00 grep --colour=auto dbus

hypnos  32423  0.0  0.0  24236   508 ?        S    Aug01   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /etc/X11/Sessions/Xfce4

hypnos  32424  0.0  0.0  20488  1652 ?        Ss   Aug01   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
```

----------

## brent7890

rc-update add dbus default

```
rc-update: dbus already installed in runlevel `default'; skipping
```

gpasswd -a USER_NAME plugdev

```
gpasswd: group 'plugdev' does not exist in /etc/group
```

ps awx | grep dbus

```
1433 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

2000 tty1     S      0:00 dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

2001 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

2245 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto dbus
```

----------

## Hypnos

wicd should not depend on being in any special group -- that's why it asks for the root password.

----------

## PabloEsc

Wicd depends on user being in users group but I don't think that's the case. 

It doesn't harm to check it though.

----------

## brent7890

Would it help for me to post my make.conf? Is there anything else I can do that would help resolve this issue? Thank you for doing what you have done so far.

----------

## Hypnos

Run wicd-curses as root in a console.  If it works, then we know the issue is permissions problem.

----------

## brent7890

I did as you asked. I'm afraid that nothing has changed.

wicd-curses

```
Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/wicd/curses/wicd-curses.py", line 1048, in <module>

      setup_dbus()

        File "/usr/share/wicd/curses/wicd-curses.py", line 1036, in setup_dbus

            dbus_ifaces = dbusmanager.get_dbus_ifaces()

              File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 36, in get_dbus_ifaces

                  return DBUS_MANAGER.get_dbus_ifaces()

                    File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 62, in get_dbus_ifaces

                        if not self._dbus_ifaces: connect_to_dbus()

                          File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 48, in connect_to_dbus

                              return DBUS_MANAGER.connect_to_dbus()

                                File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 79, in connect_to_dbus

                                    proxy_obj = self._bus.get_object("org.wicd.daemon", '/org/wicd/daemon')

                                      File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 241, in get_object

                                          follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)

                                            File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 248, in __init__

                                                self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

                                                  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 180, in activate_name_owner

                                                      self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

                                                        File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 278, in start_service_by_name

                                                            'su', (bus_name, flags)))

                                                              File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking

                                                                  message, timeout)

                                                                  dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
```

----------

## ppurka

Tip: In vim run :set paste and then paste your stuff.

----------

## Hypnos

Your wicd daemon isn't running?  My output of "ps awux | grep wicd" :

```
root      2369  0.2  0.2 109364 11156 ?        S    Aug01   5:07 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py

root      2422  0.0  0.2  98052  8572 ?        S    Aug01   1:36 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/daemon/monitor.py

hypnos  14762  0.0  0.0   8228   804 pts/1    S+   18:58   0:00 grep --colour=auto wicd

root     24360  0.0  0.0  26616  1380 ?        Ss   07:26   0:00 wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /var/lib/wicd/configurations/001601ef73d5 -Dwext

hypnos  32544  0.0  0.5 228544 23096 ?        S    Aug01   0:48 /usr/bin/python2 -O /usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py --tray
```

Definitely the first and second lines should be there.

----------

## khayyam

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Tip: In vim run :set paste and then paste your stuff.

 

ppurka ... tip: "*p

... its faster than :set paste ... insert ... paste, and it inserts the x11 buffer correctly (whereas :paste has the awful habit of providing garbage spacing at EOL).

best ... khay

----------

## ppurka

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *ppurka wrote:*   Tip: In vim run :set paste and then paste your stuff. 
> 
> ppurka ... tip: "*p

 Great! Didn't know about "*

Edit: OP. Sorry for discussing vim. This will be the last post.

----------

## brent7890

I am unable to run the WICD daemon because it gets shut down, and I don't know why. Whenever I try I get the error messages and I don't really know why. I had network manager before WICD when  I couldn't emerge it, and it would open, and I even saw the networks in range, but then, I could never connect. This one wont even start. Do you think my only option now is to start over fresh install? I'm beat, everything I try seems to do absolutely nothing. I will wait a while hoping you have something else, otherwise, I seem to have no other choice. If I don't hear anything, thanks to all of you for your assistance.

----------

## Hypnos

What if you invoke "wicd" as root from a text console?  What output do you get?

----------

## brent7890

Hypnos, you have led me to resolving most of the issues. You said "invoke" wicd from a konsole, I had no idea what you meant. However, I simply typed wicd in a console, and it informed me that the daemon was already running. "Okay.....?" I thought, but I saw another message below it that was the key in this case. It said, "...otherwise, rm /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid" (better back the file up first since I don't know what will happen).

```
rm /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid
```

No output.

```
wicd
```

No output.

Now, when I open wicd, graphics interface or wicd-curses, I can see what's going on. We fixed it! So I rebooted, and same problem. What do I do?

```
rc-update show
```

 *Quote:*   

> wicd |                      default                        sysinit

 

It has to be something about starting the daemon in rc-update.

```
rc-update del wicd default
```

```
rc-update del wicd sysinit
```

It works now!!

Only one minor problem. No wireless, but ethernet works like a charm! Once again, thanks to all of you, you have really helped me solve this frustrating problem. Now, if anyone has any suggestions for wireless internet for me to try, it would be the last fix I currently need to have a working gentoo system. Any ideas?

Thanks!

Update:

I just wanted to say the issue is solved with wireless. To get wireless working, I simply had to enable it in wicd's settings, which was making it use wlan0. That's it.

Thanks to you guys for sticking with me through the issue. With your help, I have seemed to solve it, and am now very happy with my gentoo instillation. I still have a long ways to go, but basic functionality indeed works, and I look forward to working with any of you in the future.

----------

## The Doctor

Add wicd back to the default run level. That sysinit business was your problem.

And by invoke Hypnos meant run which is exactly what you did with the console.

----------

## Hypnos

Great!  You are learning.

----------

